# Yet another WoW thread



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

I've moved from Windows on my laptop since Intel GMA 4500MHD was supported in Xorg, after doing an quick install with FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE everything went fine, until I was about to test World of Warcraft. 
Now I can of course expect that there might be some fps drop in the game but this was insane, either Intel is really lazy when it comes to making drivers or I'm doing something really, really wrong. 

Because it's on 0-1 fps (for an second it goes up) and worse yet the whole screen is an pixel mess, the 
font is just wierd dots, some of the 3D elementals is there, but rest is just an nightmare. 

I've tried to install DirectX9 and tried to open it with OpenGL support, but nothing works. 

Even though it did work pretty well on Windows (obviously), but is the Intel GMA 4500MHD support really that "new" or is there something to the drivers that isn't implemented to be able to handle "Heavy" 3D?
Since I've heard people getting very good fps from nvidia/ati drivers with FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2010)

How is your Xorg configured? What driver does it use?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't change anything but the driver the xorg.conf, the driver I'm using is intel.


----------



## adamk (Sep 3, 2010)

What output do you get when you try to launch WoW from a terminal?

Adam


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

```
fixme:advapi:SetEntriesInAclA 1 0x34f794 0x0 0x34f7cc
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\lichking.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
Could not load wine-gecko. HTML rendering will be disabled.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aed90,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 4 and card vendor 0000.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aeb70,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af294,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af3d4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af56c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af568,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 4 and card vendor 0000.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af57c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d:swapchain_init Add OpenGL context recreation support to context_validate_onscreen_formats
fixme:d3d:query_init Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aefec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af124,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x3af800): stub
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x3af800): stub
failed to open Z:/home/flynn/.wine-wow/drive_c/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3adecc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3adf04,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 4 and card vendor 0000.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3ade68,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
err:d3d_shader:shader_arb_deselect_depth_blt >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_ENUM (0x500) from glDisable(GL_VERTEX_PROGRAM_ARB) @ arb_program_shader.c / 4669
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContextTag
  Major opcode of failed request:  152 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  144 ()
  Serial number of failed request:  271700
  Current serial number in output stream:  271702
```
Sorry for the long wait.


----------



## adamk (Sep 3, 2010)

So wine isn't seeing your 3D drivers.  Which means that either your drivers are not working properly or you are hitting a quirk with wine.  What's the output of `glxinfo | grep -i render`
?

Adam


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

```
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile IntelÃ‚Â® GM45 Express Chipset 20090418 2009Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2
```
Here you go.


----------



## adamk (Sep 3, 2010)

OK, so your 3D drivers are setup properly.  Which means you've probably hit a quirk with wine on FreeBSD.  In the past, I've had to preload the libGL library to get 3D acceleration under wine.  Try setting the LD_PRELOAD environmental variable to /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 and then running WoW in wine from a terminal.  Show us the output again.

Adam


----------



## Stringer (Sep 3, 2010)

```
export LD_PREOAD=/usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1
wine ./Wow.exe
```


```
fixme:advapi:SetEntriesInAclA 1 0x34f794 0x0 0x34f7cc
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\patch-enGB-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\patch-3.MPQ opened
archive Data\expansion.MPQ opened
archive Data\lichking.MPQ opened
archive Data\common.MPQ opened
archive Data\common-2.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-locale-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\expansion-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
archive Data\enGB\lichking-speech-enGB.MPQ opened
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aed90,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:select_card_intel_mesa Card selection not handled for Mesa Intel driver
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aeb70,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af294,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af3d4,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af56c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af568,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:select_card_intel_mesa Card selection not handled for Mesa Intel driver
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af57c,0x00000000), stub!
Could not load wine-gecko. HTML rendering will be disabled.
fixme:d3d:swapchain_init Add OpenGL context recreation support to context_validate_onscreen_formats
fixme:d3d:query_init Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3aefec,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3af124,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x3af800): stub
fixme:avrt:AvSetMmThreadCharacteristicsW (L"Pro Audio",0x3af800): stub
failed to open Z:/home/flynn/.wine-wow/drive_c/World of Warcraft/Interface/AddOns
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3adecc,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3adf04,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d_caps:select_card_intel_mesa Card selection not handled for Mesa Intel driver
fixme:d3d_caps:init_driver_info Unhandled vendor 8086.
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x3ade68,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (5000): STUB
fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT 5000
fixme:d3d:query_init Event query: Unimplemented, but pretending to be supported.
Assertion failed: (total_regs <= 32), function calculate_curbe_offsets, file brw_curbe.c, line 87.
zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  wine ./Wow.exe/
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 3, 2010)

Well the good news is that it sees your video card drivers now.   The bad news is that it's segfaulting.  I'm not sure there's anything we can do for you here.  Sounds like an issue with wine or the intel drivers.

Adam


----------

